

Mac OS is better and Mac users are better people - kecebongsoft
http://www.zdnet.com/mac-os-is-better-and-mac-users-are-better-people-7000008870/

======
Skiptar
Research finds that people who can afford to buy macs have more money.

Next up, people who breath tend to live longer.

------
idodevops
"Better people" equates to "gives more money to charity".

Not a statement I'd make, personally.

(Personally, I'm a Mac user, stingy with money, prefer to work off my white
middle class liberal guilt over attempting to assuage it by throwing a little
spare cash in its general direction).

------
NicoJuicy
Weird, People with Linux give more money to games, programs, ...

So they are better then Mac users? :)

------
Markinhos
what a nonsense article...What about comparing the percentage of donation of
every dollar spent on the computer. That might change things.

------
ffspeople
Bill and Melinda Gates foundation.

------
drequivalent
Obviously troll article is so obviously troll, I'm not even sure if it is a
troll article.

